# new pictures of my s13.



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

just got new suspention. i got KYB AGX Struts made into full coil overs buy ground control.and i just took some cool pictures so i thought i would share them.






























































let me nkow what you think. im ordering some 180sx tail lights in a few days.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea. i like the black on black. very sleek


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

For some reason, those black wheels on that black car look VERY good... they usually don't, but I must say they look sick on yours..


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

thank you! but they are just temporary till i get some bronze wheels.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

That all black look is real nice..if you got some window tints then I'd be even more all over it. Good job so far.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> That all black look is real nice..if you got some window tints then I'd be even more all over it. Good job so far.


really? mines black, with black steelies, and its got limo tint..


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks mine will have limo tint next monday and some new injectors :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

is there something wrong with your front end? or do you have the tires turned in a bit? it looks like the tire isnt centered in the wheel well.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

The wheels are turned to the right just a little in both the side shots...


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice car dude !! :thumbup: 

by any chance would any one of you be interested in s NISMO Lightweight chromoly flywheels for Nissan Silvia S13/ S14/ S15 SR20DET and RNN14 Pulsar GTi-R GTiR 

some info:

This flywheels are used only for a short duration of 2 weeks! We guarantee that our stuffs are low mileage.

It is a direct fit to SR20DET coded engines

NISMO lightweight flywheels are one piece and made of Chromoly. These NISMO Chromoly lightweight flywheels are 200% stronger than stock steel flywheels. The NISMO lightweight flywheels allow the engine to rev up faster, allowing you to power thru your power band quicker. NISMO lightweight flywheels will balance better than two piece aluminum flywheels and will not separate like two piece flywheels. NISMO engineers each application for the optimal weight to maintain torque, top end and balance of the motor. 


email me on [email protected] for pics and prices guys !!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Damage186 said:


> nice car dude !! :thumbup:
> 
> by any chance would any one of you be interested in s NISMO Lightweight chromoly flywheels for Nissan Silvia S13/ S14/ S15 SR20DET and RNN14 Pulsar GTi-R GTiR
> 
> ...


dude, you cant post this here, you either have to become a supporter, or post it in the classifieds..or group buy.


----------



## jonathan871 (Apr 4, 2005)

the black wheels really make it stand out,, badass


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice car dude


----------

